# 5 lug conversion question



## HoLLa (Apr 30, 2004)

Hello!

I was wondering what was needed, I plan on getting an s13 and want to do a conversion on it. Also, am I going to be able to run a bigger brake setup as well? I heard the whole setup will cost around 600 including everything (ie: brake, caliper, spindle, etc...) Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

yea if you take the system from an old 300zx, it costs about that much, but there are other alternaitves. go to www.jspec.com


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

5 lug + z32 brake (front/rear) = about 1000$$


----------



## HoLLa (Apr 30, 2004)

are any of you guys running 5 lug conversions on your s13's? If so, what kind of brakes do you guys have on there right now, thanx!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For the 5 lug conversion go here
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january03/240sx/
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0211scc_projsilvia/index.html

For the brakes you can do the Z32 300ZX or Skyline front.
Also you can do the StopTech 332mm in either the 4 or 5 lug. 
I am doing the 4 lug StopTech set on mine with a set of upgraded rotors and pads on the rear. 
You can get big brake setups from nearly every major brake manufacturer for our cars so your options are really almost endless.

Troy


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

*supra rotors on a s14+...what about a s13 w/5 lug conversion?*

Title: *supra rotors on a s14+...what about a s13 w/5 lug conversion?*

Ok...I've read threw some posts on this subject...here are my thoughts and questions

I have read in some article...either HCI or sport compact...that on a s14 or later...already 5lug...they put supra rotors on and used the 300zx calipers...they had to put no less than 17" rims on the car though to clear the rotors

questions

1. I keep seeing that if I upgrade to 5 lug s14 I have to get some additional parts. If I use the jspec hub conversion is there anything else I will have to do such as spacers or ball joints in order to make it anything short of a "bolt on" mod? (all assuming I have 5 lug rotors already)

2. if I use the jspec hub conversion...can I still use the supra rotor/300zx calliper conversion?

3. assuming I do use the jspec hub convrsion...I WILL get different/bigger rotors and not use stock ones...that's just dumb...along with larger rims and use the 300zx calipers...now...is there a different way or most importantly cheaper way to do this...keep in mind I am getting different rotors and calipers. 


I am not driling into my teeny tiny stock rotors, they are getting replaced cause they are small and going 5 lug seems to make it easier to find rims along with making it easier to find better rotors.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> 5 lug + z32 brake (front/rear) = about 1000$$


More than that if you want to do it right.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

HoLLa said:


> are any of you guys running 5 lug conversions on your s13's? If so, what kind of brakes do you guys have on there right now, thanx!


30mm steel front calipers
Aluminum rear calipers
SS lines front and rear
Z32 1 1/16 Master cyl.
5 lug all around
4 N/A Z32 rims with Z rated Continentals
Car quest premium pads all around
and a semi-working e-brake cable

The car stops like a mo fo. The brake feel is extremely stiff...about 1" to 1.5" of play before the brakes REALLY start to grip. It should only get better seeing as how the rotors still arent broken in.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i agree with KA24tECH, GO TO SPORTCOMPACTCARWEB.COM. THEY DID IT, AND THEY WILL TELL YOU HOW, AND WHAT YOU NEED. OTS ALL GOOD, IT MIGHT COST ABOUT 600, CAUSE THE S14 SPINDLES, AND WHAT NOT IS NEEDED.(sorry about caps).


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

SonsofWisdom said:


> Title: *supra rotors on a s14+...what about a s13 w/5 lug conversion?*
> 
> is there a different way or most importantly cheaper way to do this...keep in mind I am getting different rotors and calipers.


Cheapest way period is to use all OEM Nissan parts.

If you use the Jspec hubs (if there the ones Im thinking of) it will add extra cost to the swap that you could spend else where. I have no idea why people are affraid to re-drill their front struts to make way for the 5 lug spindles. The only legitimate reason for not drilling your struts would be if you had coil overs. 

Do yourself a favor if you do do this swap. Re-build the front calipers before you install them....or go and buy rebuilt ones. Needless to say I now have 2 sets of 30mm steels.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> IT MIGHT COST ABOUT 600, CAUSE THE S14 SPINDLES, AND WHAT NOT IS NEEDED.(sorry about caps).


I can tell you right now that SCCweb spent WAAAAAYYYY more than $600 on their conversion.

The Attain hubs are $500 alone.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm gonna stay w/ 4x114.3 pattern (even though the offsets on wheels SUCK ) so i can save some money from the 5 lug conversion..

i heard that after z32 brake swap, many ppl also swap their master brake cylinder from the stock 240 ones to z32 master cylinder. they say it feels smoother and less stiff


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i heard that after z32 brake swap, many ppl also swap their master brake cylinder from the stock 240 ones to z32 master cylinder. they say it feels smoother and less stiff


I have no experience with the stock 240SX MC with my Z32 calipers.

Definitely buy a Z32 master cyl. if you plan on doing Z32 brakes. 

Dont get me wrong, when I said the brake feel is stiff I didnt mean it in a bad way. It feels 100 times better than the stock 240SX brakes. You REALLY have to try hard to lock the brakes up.


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

ya about 600 sounds right for a full conversion.
junkyard are the best places to look for that stuff on a tight budget.

i 2nd for jaylew.
the z32 master cylinder is a good upgrade when doing the brake conversion, even though it is not neccesary.


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

delinquentracer said:


> ya about 600 sounds right for a full conversion.
> junkyard are the best places to look for that stuff on a tight budget.


So you mean using 4 lug hubs with redrilled Z32 rotors right? And you will also have to have aftermarket 4 lug rims to clear the Z32 calipers.

Once you add 5 lugs into the mix I can tell you it is much more than $600.

Actually I would love to see someone take a 100% stock 240SX 4 lug and convert it over to a full Z32 brake system for $600 or less. And if it has been done, I would like to see the parts list....with prices.

Heres an fictitional EL CHEAPO parts list that would be 1 in a million, and even rarer if it all worked the first time:

Front 30mm calipers: 150 (used...ebay??)
Rear calipers: 100 (used....ebay??)
SS front lines: 80 (new)
SS rear lines: 80 (new)
Front rotors: 40 (junk yard) + rotors will need to be turned 
Rear rotors: 40 (junk yard) + turning
Pads front/rear: 80 (new and cheapest you can get)
Brake fluid: 5

Total = $575

Heres the kicker.....what rims are you gonna use?????? Rims will put you well over the $600 mark.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

gramlights 57pro = 1600$


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

its all about the 57F's :thumbup: i think im gonna get me some along with a hub conversion this coming weekend,

are the 57pros your talkin about the 57Fpros, or is it a cast one?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cast.. 57fpros.. i would rather go ssr sp1 :thubmup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Since we are on the subject of brakes... I dont really want to do the 5lug conv. too... So whats the opinion of 180sx brakes? How does yours feel Billy? Im just really tired of hitting the brakes and my car vibrates like a lesbian's dildo and takes almost for ever to stop. And i do have to hit the brakes alot cause people in AZ cant drive for CRAP!!!


----------

